# This Blank Almost Beat Me!



## wdcav1952 (Dec 28, 2007)

Everyone knows I didn't make this blank!  It was a gift that I tried my best to do justice to.  Any seen and/or imagined errors are mine, not those of the blank maker.


----------



## Hosspen (Dec 28, 2007)

Very COOL pen. Could you explain it a little bit? How was it made? What materials are those? Thanks for sharing such a unique pen picture with us!


----------



## jhs494 (Dec 28, 2007)

There aren't any errors.
It is very nice. The blank is beautiful. 
Great choice of kits, and outstanding workmanship.
The twists in the center band and the twists down the length work well together.
Two thumbs up!!!


----------



## louisbry (Dec 28, 2007)

Great looking pen.  I like the blank, was it hard to turn?


----------



## papaturner (Dec 28, 2007)

That appears to be one of those wonderful Eagle blanks.........And you did indeed do it justice. Very good job.

Perry


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow, that's sweet!


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW!!! That is a beautiful pen!


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW!  Great job on that Eaagle-ized blank, William!  It reminds me of my days in high school AV when I ran the 16mm projector! (Or nights in the frat house with the 8mm projector! [8D])


----------



## TBone (Dec 28, 2007)

Cav, great job making a great pen from the fantastic blank by the winged one.  Both pen and blank are amazing.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 28, 2007)

Cav,you've done our feathered freinds blank proud.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 28, 2007)

Eagle made a great blank; you did it justice! Beautiful pen.


----------



## MikePittman (Dec 28, 2007)

That pen looks great!   What is the blank made of?


----------



## R2 (Dec 28, 2007)

That is one striking pen![][][8D]


----------



## karlkuehn (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow, what a pen, Cav! Never seen a pen like that, and probably won't again. What was it that bird quoth right before he hit your window? Nevermore? []


----------



## Ligget (Dec 29, 2007)

Great work on the turning Cav, pen looks excellent![]


----------



## johncrane (Dec 29, 2007)

It's a little ripper Cav! a great job from you and our flying friend.[]


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 29, 2007)

What a treat to wake up & see this. Gorgeous. Hats off to both of you!!!


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 29, 2007)

That is an awesome pen.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 29, 2007)

Stunning.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you for all the nice compliments.  Frankly, most of the credit is not mine, as I would NEVER attempt to construct such a blank.  Turning and finishing it was a fun adventure.

For those who asked, the following is information on the basis of the blank:

The base blank is made of blood wood.
Each "wave" repeats six times around the blank in each direction.
Each set of waves is parallel to each other,
The white pieces are diamond brand toothpicks.
The black pieces are Sauers dyed veneers
If the toothpicks used to make the pen were laid end to end they would extend 20 feet.
There are 120+- used.
The blank was glued up with CA


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 29, 2007)

Even more double infinity awesome as the kids would say then.  I thought it was a cast.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 29, 2007)

Top marks, both of you. Eagle for his painstaking attention to detail in making the blank(s) and Cav for having the guts to turn it!![8D]

I would hate to call the man up and say ' Er, sorry Eagle, you know that blank that you gave me.....' [B)]


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 29, 2007)

Fantastic work on that Eaglized blank.  I have 8 of his blanks just waiting for me to get the time to turn them and try to do them justice.  He is a true magician with wood blanks.  I also love his "pentarsia" pen.  Great work. [^][^]

Rob


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> <br />Wow, what a pen, Cav! Never seen a pen like that, and probably won't again. What was it that bird quoth right before he hit your window? Nevermore? []



Now you know two of the reasons why his head ached!! [][][]

Cav, did you look closely at all of those film sections? Was there a silhouette of a bird in any of them perchance? [][}]

Lovely job - to both of you.


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 29, 2007)

Fantastic work. My hat is off to both of you. How do you get an "Eagle-ized" blank"? That would make me nervous but I would love the challenge. I guess I need to learn to make my own blanks. Again great work to both of you.

Mike


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 29, 2007)

Mike, 

Eagle does sell some of his work. PM me and I will put you in contact. []


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Top marks, both of you. Eagle for his painstaking attention to detail in making the blank(s) and Cav for having the guts to turn it!![8D]
> 
> I would hate to call the man up and say ' Er, sorry Eagle, you know that blank that you gave me.....' [B)]



Yes, Steven, I HAVE had that experience!!!

Blew it up while attempting to drill.  I felt terrible, it was PR and I am SUPPOSED to be GOOD at PR.  

Eagle's response: "I made the SOB, I can MAKE MORE!!"  He could not have BEEN more understanding.  So, yes, EVERY blank is a new challenge.  But, those who choose not to be challenged will NEVER improve.  (And I SURE don't have to tell YOU about innovation!!!  Hopefully, this will lead others to ATTEMPT Eagle's blanks, however.

THEY ARE FOR SALE!!!!!  E-mail me for more info. (I direct you to Eagle.)


Edit in: PR Princess posted while I was writing - e-mail her, she is far less busy than I (in my opinion) and Eagle would rather talk with a pretty girl than talk to me (why do you suppose that is???)[][][][]


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 29, 2007)

Now, ON TOPIC:

<center>   _<b>GREAT JOB CAV!!!!!!!!</b>_   </center>


----------



## doddman70 (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW!! that is truly amazing hats off I may have to convince my wife to let me buy one. that is if she doesn't beat me to it[]

Shane


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />WOW!  Great job on that Eaagle-ized blank, William!  It reminds me of my days in high school AV when I ran the 16mm projector! (Or nights in the frat house with the 8mm projector! [8D])



Wow Lou, didn't realize that 16mm went that far back.  Were those silent films?[:0]

Cav, the only thing better than an Eagle blank is successfully turning it!  Great job.

Mike & Linda


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 29, 2007)

Cav,
I had to come back and look at this once more before signing out for the day.
The appearance of chatoyance in the toothpicks is quite something.
The plating quite compliments the blank and the CB really emphasizes the black and white waves. I really like this pen.
You and Eagle have made my day with this'n. []


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice! I would love to see that blank with BT hardware![]


----------



## bitshird (Dec 30, 2007)

Cav, I must say that you've made an extraordinary pen, the blank it's self is fantastic, and your turning appears to be superb,


----------



## karlkuehn (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> The base blank is made of blood wood.
> Each "wave" repeats six times around the blank in each direction.
> ...



You know, never having met Eagle, the picture I have of him in my head is one of those nerdy, eccentric gadget guys in the movies who wears those funny/headset glasses/goggles contraptions with all the lenses and lupes that move in and out, making his eyeballs look ginormous.

Either that, or he's only about 14" tall, and uses both hands to hold his tweezers while he stomps out a molecule of superglue from those little metal toothpaste shaped crazy glue tubes. []

Either way, I can't even imagine measuring 20 feet of toothpicks, let alone do anything so amazing with them.

I love the work that he does with the brass strips, too. It boggles my mind, that kind of patience. I'd end up in a funny farm. Er, well, funnier than the farm I'm on now, at least. heh


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 30, 2007)

Karl, as one of the few here who has survived an "in person" visit with Eagle, I have to say "You ain't even close" [] with your idea of him!! []


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 30, 2007)

Cav - Glad you won the battle.  Seems a shame to have to put an Eagle blank in a kit pen.  Prediction: One of these days there will be a special kit for Eagle blanks.


----------

